

Don't Buy a Big Mac Before Conducting a Cyber Attack - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/ex-it-administrator-pleads-guilty-destroying-virtual-servers-mcdonalds

======
secretwhistle
Ah. Don't shit where you eat. Or eat when you're shitting... something...

